# Heroes for today



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Heroes for today*



*Fearlessness, Selflessness, and the Warrior Spirit*
with Andy Casavant 

Throughout history, cultures have traditionally had a cadre of citizens who have risen to stand in defense whenever chaos disrupts the life of its people. They are known by different names, but whatever they were called they all possessed the warrior spirit. In fact, in many societies they were simply called "warriors." But they were warriors in the classic sense of this concept. The term "warrior" did not mean that they were the ones who fought the wars. The warrior spirit or ideal meant that these men and women were driven by the concepts of fearlessness and selflessness to their communities. 
Now each of you has chosen the way of the Hero, he who possesses that warrior spirit. As in feudal Japan, these highly trained scholar/warriors were members of an elite group. They knew as much about life, art, music, and meditation as they did about combat and the art of war. They were balanced, highly disciplined human beings. They were the heroes of their culture. 
As police officers, you must view yourselves as heroes, possessing that warrior spirit. It will be up to each of you to regain and maintain that position in our society. You are all members of an elite group and have chosen to put yourselves on the line, ready to deal with social chaos and uncertainty that exist in our society on a daily basis.

FullArticle:http://www.policeone.com/police-products/training/articles/1732852-Heroes-for-today/


----------

